# Need help with putting a SST 90 led into a 6 D cell maglight



## z_cobra6713 (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry if there is another post dealing specifically with this idea I did not find it in the search I did. I have access to making a new custom lens and head for the maglight. I am planning to double the size of the head and reflector any ideas to the shape depth and width of the reflector are welcome. We plan to make the head out of aluminum and make deep fins for heat relief similar to the SR90 head. I am currently searching for the led and driver that is used in the SR90 olight to use for this mag light does anyone have a info on where this can be purchased.



Has anyone tried to do this yet? If so please give me specs and requirements along with results that can help me with the planning of this light. I am looking to have some where close to the 2200 lumens out that the SR 90 has.



After I finish the design of the head for this light if others want I can make more for your lights.



Thanks in advance for any help


----------

